# IBO Triple Crown updates. Alabama



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Heard pros voted for 20 targets each day. Instead of 30 and ten. Sure makes better sense to me.

Danny Evans shooting a index finger release. Sure wouldnt have thought that.:tongue: Heard he shot it well practicing yesturday.

Good luck everyone and keeps us informed

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Got a call from buddy in pros. 

Short course.

Wallace is 15 up
Mark Thompson is right behind in second

Said they beat the rain but those going out right now are going to get soaked.
DB


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

15 up after 20 is some pretty crazy shooting..good to see Jack back to his winning ways.


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Heard pros voted for 20 targets each day. Instead of 30 and ten. Sure makes better sense to me.
> 
> Danny Evans shooting a index finger release. Sure wouldnt have thought that.:tongue: Heard he shot it well practicing yesturday.
> 
> ...


 I was told that 20 and 20 was how it was gonna be in a letter from 2 weeks ago. i shoot hunter class and i'm not a fan of the 20 and 20...i didnt want to have 20 targets left to shoot on saturday with the rain they were talking about, wanted to shoot 30 friday knowing i cld get 10 more in sometime saturday or even sunday a.m. if i had to. But 40 in one day got to me, I was 16 up at target 37, then shot an 8, then another, then a 10 and finished with a 412.  :angry:


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

If the shot the same course we did in mbo i could see 15 up after 20. Course c was stupid easy


----------



## csowens_ashley (Jan 23, 2009)

can you shoot all the targets on fridays and still turn in a score or do you have to wait until saturdays to shoot


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Hopefully Jack can continue to tear it up...


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Heard pros voted for 20 targets each day. Instead of 30 and ten. Sure makes better sense to me.
> 
> Danny Evans shooting a index finger release. Sure wouldnt have thought that.:tongue: Heard he shot it well practicing yesturday.
> 
> ...


After two misfires from his absolute 360 I can see him trying something differnt....I assume hes shooting the new center X release from Tru Ball....Evans is 6 up and shot well today...had two 8s on the last two targets which really didnt help any.....

I am sure we will see a big number put up by him tommarow!!!

Wallace did tear it up....Jack is a awsome shooter and a really nice guy wish him luck!!!


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

have you heard anything from hc? im expecting to see some 420's


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> If the shot the same course we did in mbo i could see 15 up after 20. Course c was stupid easy


What did you shoot today sir?


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

06bowtech said:


> I was told that 20 and 20 was how it was gonna be in a letter from 2 weeks ago. i shoot hunter class and i'm not a fan of the 20 and 20...i didnt want to have 20 targets left to shoot on saturday with the rain they were talking about, wanted to shoot 30 friday knowing i cld get 10 more in sometime saturday or even sunday a.m. if i had to. But 40 in one day got to me, I was 16 up at target 37, then shot an 8, then another, then a 10 and finished with a 412.  :angry:


Yes me two on the 20 up I just could not stop shooting 8s had 6 of them


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

any updates on hunter class?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

BROX said:


> What did you shoot today sir?


Not high enough. Lol


----------



## Dylan.Hoyt.Man (Feb 19, 2012)

Whats the scores looking like in mbo after saturday and today?


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

A buddy of mine finished 10 up in mbo.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Jack won the pros, Gary studt took 2nd and Paul thompson took 3rd


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice...congrats to Jack.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Would be nice if they got the results up tonight.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Think Jack Wallace was 26up that was the winning score
I know Danny Evans eneded up at 18 up for the weekend not sure what place he got tho


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

*i know..*



Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Would be nice if they got the results up tonight.


i check every 5 mins, hoping they post em


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Wallace 426 with 26
Studt 423 with 25
Thompson 422 with 22
Evens 418 with 22
then not sure


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice shooting Gary!!!!!!


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

scores are up


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats 06Bowtech on your win in Hc good shooting


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

thank you, congrats to you


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

I shot awful and still managed to hang on to 7th. Good shooting guys!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I wanna attend Rome-GA STC and give it a try.....sounds like these STC are fun


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Congratulations Gary .... awesome shooting


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

congrats, Gary. good to see a Hoosier up there near the top.


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

Great season opener. I shot Recurve Unaided stakes on the A and B range so I can't speak for the other ranges but I thought it was a great course and super overall shoot. It was well organized and challenging. That LA (Lower Alabama) terrain is thick so the lanes were cut into small thick trees making distance estimation challenging on some of the shots. It's pretty flat terrain but they used what they had to make it as challenging as possible. Hope to see you in Florida or Cedartown.


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

My buddies 410 won MBO !! we wont be able to get within 10 feet of him without bumpin in to his head! lol Great shootin Gary!


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

What bow was Wallace shooting???


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe a conquest triumph.


----------

